# Too Packed?



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

Would it be cruel to put one male and two female Dwarf Gouramies in ten gallon tank?


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Are you talking about 1 male betta and 2 female Dwarf Gouramies? If so space wise its not packed but keep in mind that bettas and gouramis are top tank dwellers, so both species will hover at the top of your aquarium and more than likely you will have some territory issues. I would recommend looking into getting some bottom feeders instead.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I think he is talking about a male DG and two female DG's. It will be too packed for them.


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, three gouramies.. I was just wishful thinking I guess... I guess if I really get my male company I'm going to have to tie up a 29 gallon.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

A 29 will be perfect for them.  Just make sure you have lots of fake or real plants. They are really shy, timid fish


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

*Still looking*



xShainax said:


> A 29 will be perfect for them.  Just make sure you have lots of fake or real plants. They are really shy, timid fish


I'm still looking for females, but they will need time to acclimate and be conditioned anyway. My boy has cooled down. Storm front coming.. I wonder.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Why would a ten gallon be too small? Aren't they small fish?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

They grow to be about 3-4" and they need a place to establish their own territory


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think they're territorial like bettas are.


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

My local fish guy hasn't even contacted me yet about females and I have drifted away from taking proper care of him. I am going to set up a 29 tomorrow morning for him. He holds his own in a29 now with eight blackskirts that don't bother him, but I can tell he would rather have his real kingdom. Anyone in central Florida want some free mature, healthy well behaved blackskirt tetras? Thank you for caring.


----------



## Captain Jim Dandy (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't like doubleposting, but I think nobody knows what to say- I've pulled the blackskirts and put them back together with 5 serpae tetras in a 40 breeder. I'm willing to sell 5 serpaes and 8 blackskirts for a nickel. Now I don't feel so bad. My gourami only has to share the 29 with seven cory cats.


----------

